# Can you have multiple fursonas?



## Sketchilirious (Mar 8, 2016)

I kinda wondered cause I can make a lot of characters sometimes... I am so in love with many of them and I wouldn't be able to really choose one! Sometimes I make a new character that I love and kinda mix them into some other fursonas I've had in the past... Sometimes I'd even swap one of my favorites for another one... I don't know, but what do you guys think about multiple fursonas? Or even fursonas in general?


----------



## ALilShark (Mar 8, 2016)

Absolutely! There is no rule about how many you can have, especially if you enjoy creating or collecting characters. 

I myself have two, but'll probably have more for myself as time goes on just because there are so many animals and creatures out there that I'd love to make a design of.


----------



## Somnium (Mar 8, 2016)

You guys are so creative, I can't make even one


----------



## solomonfletcher (Mar 8, 2016)

Definitely! I have three right now (dog, sheep, hedgehog) and that list just keeps on growing.


----------



## glitchology (Mar 8, 2016)

Of course! Make as many as you want, there's no rule book to furryness.


----------



## Ahkrin Descol (Mar 9, 2016)

Don't see why not, I've got two for flitting between depending on my mood or simply if I get bored of one for a little while


----------



## Zrcalo (Mar 9, 2016)

totally okay to have multiple fursonas! I mean, there's no "law" or social stigma surrounding it. Go nuts!


----------



## Evian (Mar 9, 2016)

I have multiple fursonas myself. They all represent different aspects of my personality and such. I typically keep one as a 'main' sona, and use others as side sonas. 
That's not to say all my characters are my fursona however.


----------



## Brackenflight (Mar 9, 2016)

You can have as many as you want!
But personally I have one fursona, i keep it simple with one character who really represents me, and have had the same fursona for many many years now.
And then for all of the crazy designs and characters I come up with, I usually refer to them as my OC's rather than fursonas. ^^


----------



## Paradox13 (Mar 10, 2016)

I personally believe you cannot. 
A fursona is a furry persona. Or the anthropomorphic you. There is only one of you that encompasses your entire personality.

A lot of the time, people will create original characters based on facets of one's personality.

Take me for example, before I had this view... The quiet introverted side of me was a bunny. The more robust and confident side, I created a Lion character. For the way i thought other viewed me, I was a skunk. Etc.

Then I started to see I was making "fursonas" based on myself in very set situations. I then wanted to come up with something that represents me as all that I am. Thus Xess was born. My Vampy Bat.

More often than not, people get an idea and run with it. They get into the craze of making characters off ideas or experiences. This is alright, but to claim as a fursona might be a stretch.

To reiterate, in my personal opinion, you can only have one fursona. Its okay to have multiple characters that may or may not reflect aspects of you, but there is only one of you and one fursona to be you.

If anthropomorths were real and you were born/hatched/made as one, would you be born in multiple bodies or one? 

I guess thats the best way i can describe it.

But I suppose, if you want to have all these different species as your one fursona I suppose it can be done if you are a *shudders* Changling/Morpher.

Anywho, just my 2 cents worth

-Xess


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Mar 10, 2016)

The only rule I know about is don't over sparkle your sparkledog. We don't need seizuredogs to be a thing.


----------



## Samandriel Morningstar (Mar 11, 2016)

It's like Pokemon,except you gotta make them all up or go find art for sale/adoptables.
Gotta collect them all.
But really,do whatever makes you happy.


----------

